# The DSTWO discount has ended!



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

The Supercard DSTWO discount has officially ended. You can now get the DSTWO here for its regular ShopTemp price of just $39.95! They'll continue to try and provide you with the lowest price available and  hope you've enjoyed this exclusive deal provided to ShopTemp by the gracious folks of the Supercard Team and thank you for supporting ShopTemp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Updated per a request from the Supercard Team which can be read about here.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd be all over it if you had Google Checkout or something. I don't like Paypal and I've never used Money Bookers (and I don't want to do a bank transfer).


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 7, 2010)

I want it but the odds my friend will pay me in the next 2 hours is low. What's the price going to go to?
Could I use a prepaid card to buy it instead of paypal?


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

what will the price go up to


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 7, 2010)

Man ... no way for me to get it cheap then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i was just one more day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 whatever still getting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





nvm >.>


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 7, 2010)

I already got it. I hope it's as good as the hype makes it out to me.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 7, 2010)

is the Discount still up $29.95? or was it less?

PS:i was at school so i didnt Notice.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 7, 2010)

what will the price be after 2 hours `?


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 7, 2010)

They wouldn't tell you that, but one of the admins said, "Don't worry, it will still be cheap" or something like that.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for this! I'll try to convince me mom to let me buy it. I've read another post of yours saying you're doing this on your expense, so it isn't without reason you've raised the limit of preorders. Thanks again!
Woot for GBAtemp, ShopTemp and Team SuperCard!


----------



## Sebbel (Apr 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> They wouldn't tell you that, but one of the admins said, "Don't worry, it will still be cheap" or something like that.



Yeah, it was Ace Gunman himself, he said the price would still be low.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Well thanks for the kind words, Sebbel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the price, it will absolutely still be low, though not as low as it is now. ShopTemp will continue to try and provide the lowest competitive price available, discounted or otherwise.


----------



## Langin (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahh damn I am getting my money next week... dammit.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Ordered mine this morning, thanks Gbatemp, Shoptemp and Supercard team. 

I have to give credit to the staff, especially Ace for all the question they have been answering today, busy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well done
* Give's cookie


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

One hour now.


----------



## chriso (Apr 7, 2010)

So does anyone know the regular price of it before I pick one up?


----------



## pitman (Apr 7, 2010)

The price will go up to.....



Spoiler



30$



I ordered mine already


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 7, 2010)

chriso said:
			
		

> So does anyone know the regular price of it before I pick one up?


No one does, and the ones who do won't tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be honest, I don't think it will be much higher, think a few dollars.


----------



## DCG (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I know a trick to fool the system so that it thinks I ordered it within the first 100.
Although I don't think I will do it becaus there is no money on my paypal and I want to know how good it is first.

btw. when will gbatemp have a preview/review on the SC2??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> The price will go up to.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone know how to pay with a visa gift card?


----------



## chriso (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I picked one up. I think this is the most I ever spent on a DS flashcard..


----------



## Razor1993 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a question.
is this card Compatiebel with the German DS i? or Mayby DSi XL???


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 7, 2010)

Razor1993 said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> is this card Compatiebel with the German DS i? or Mayby DSi XL???


It should be. There's no reason it won't work, so go ahead and order it.


----------



## lurked (Apr 7, 2010)

Razer at the website it says its compatible with dsi xl


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn,no discount for me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well the price will remain low as Ace said,that's good.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for this guys! I, and I think we all, really appreciate this! Convinced my mom. She allowed me, but she still thinks I shouldn't've done this. I, however, think it's the best flashcart purchase ever!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Only 15 minutes now!


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Only 15 minutes now!



Come on guys, this is your last chance, I ordered mine this morning. Just order it for the bragging rights and to help Gbatemp. Plus it sounds awsome


----------



## Issac (Apr 7, 2010)

I've ordered a lot of things lately... I have 4 packages to wait for right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of them is a DsTWO


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn! Can't buy it! Only Paypal and MoneyBookers options and can't use them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i know, I'm repeating myself, sorry about that.)


----------



## WeakNiZ (Apr 7, 2010)

Overpriced for what an AceKard can offer beside the GBA game compatiblity. For me, I don't even play GBA games and if I do want to, playing it on the PC is alot funner, and AceKard got AKaio, so what more can I ask for such a great card already. If the price wasn't 29.95, even at Discount !!, I rather get the new iPlayer Card.


----------



## chriso (Apr 7, 2010)

real price  =  37.50 USD


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Overpriced for what an AceKard can offer beside the GBA game compatiblity. For me, I don't even play GBA games and if I do want to, playing it on the PC is alot funner, and AceKard got AKaio, so what more can I ask for such a great card already. If the price wasn't 29.95, even at Discount !!, I rather get the new iPlayer Card.
> 
> You don't have much imagination.  This could get some great homebrew, if it becomes popular enough.  And why would you rather get the iPlayer, when it doesn't even play commercial ROMs and costs more than the $30 pre-order price?  Also, most people would prefer playing GBA games on a portable; not a bulky computer.
> 
> QUOTE(chriso @ Apr 7 2010, 03:02 PM) real price  =  37.50 USD



Glad I got mine for $30.  People have no right to complain, now; Shoptemp gave us a pretty good deal on this.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 7, 2010)

Still cheaper than the R4 was when it was fresh. Then again, this is a HK-based store, and those are always insanely cheap.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

The Supercard DSTWO discount has officially ended. You can now get the DSTWO here for its regular ShopTemp price of $37.50, just a little over five dollars more.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow it is still at a great price but I'm happy I saved money. I love you Shoptemp and Gbatemp


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

In my "shopping cart" it still says £20.37


----------



## chriso (Apr 7, 2010)

I though it was going to be around $50 retail. Well, still glad I saved 7 extra bucks. 

Thanks ShopTemp.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

chriso said:
			
		

> I though it was going to be around $50 retail. Well, still glad I saved 7 extra bucks.
> 
> Thanks ShopTemp.


It likely will be on other shops.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> just a little over five dollars more.



>50% is "a little over"?


----------



## Escape (Apr 7, 2010)

Lucky I ordered mine already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just can't help but wonder how much it would cost on DX if they would still sell flash carts.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am also happy that I got my order in, the price without the discount is still good!


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

I ordered mine in time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way my order status is "Awaiting Fullfillment", does that mean I have to do something?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

It's still a good price if you ask me.



			
				Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Damn! Can't buy it! Only Paypal and MoneyBookers options and can't use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize that there's a difference between "can't" and "don't want to", right?! I just wanted to point that out--no harsh feelings intended.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

hunnymonster said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it was $30, now it's $37. That's merely 2 dollars over five, I'd say it's a just little over. I'm not a rich man by any means, but the difference between 5 dollars and 6 or 7 dollars isn't a terribly large deal to me personally. 

Regardless of your issue with my phrasing though, still a great price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly when we announced the Supercard DSTWO way back, we thought it would be anywhere from $50 - $80. And for some sites, it likely will be.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> It's still a good price if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been using PayPal for years, and never had anything fishy happen.  In fact they once recovered money for me, on the single occassion when an eBay seller tried to screw me.  What is it with people being too paranoid to use services like this?  Do they honestly think just entering their credit card number on a store's checkout is more secure?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2010)

Craaaaaaaaaaap, was just gonna to order it for that awesome price and this happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well


----------



## skullassfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

Aha =] I had it in my cart (for about 8 hours on my iPhone) at the discounted price and when I bought it the price stayed discounted!!!


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> It's still a good price if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not. I use the www.mbnet.pt system, used by major banks in Portugal. It's been around 10 years of sucessful online and international shopping. Why should I change now and specially for this?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Of course not. I use the www.mbnet.pt system, used by major banks in Portugal. It's been around 10 years of sucessful online and international shopping. Why should I change now and specially for this?



The problem is, a store that deals internationally just _can't_ utilize every system, from every country; especially ones that only exist in one country.  They need to use the services that the greatest number of their potential customers will use, and PayPal is useable by nearly everyone.

Hopefully in the future they may just add a regular credit card checkout, but for now the two services they offer are enough for most.


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Overwhelming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I'm not saying ShopTemp should adjust to every system in every country. But in this case, and using your words, a regular credit card checkout would be enough.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm surprised that by the time I found out about the offer late this morning, it was still priced at $29.99 (of which I immediately purchased one).


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Give me Google Checkout or a regular checkout and I'll buy it at even $37.50! And I'll buy much more! Please!!! I will make ShopTemp my #1 place to buy flashcarts and such... 

Paypal...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Give me Google Checkout or a regular checkout and I'll buy it at even $37.50! And I'll buy much more! Please!!! I will make ShopTemp my #1 place to buy flashcarts and such...
> 
> Paypal...


In response to this, and all the others requests for alternate payment methods, we'll suggest it to the ShopTemp crew. I can't promise that it will happen soon, but we do expect them to add additional methods eventually.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all I can ask for.

Thank you, Ace.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Well it was $30, now it's $37. That's merely 2 dollars over five, I'd say it's a just little over. I'm not a rich man by any means, but the difference between 5 dollars and 6 or 7 dollars isn't a terribly large deal to me personally.



Wind it up to $500 & $750 - it gets important - oh, ok, I admit it, I wanted to be the first pedant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, $37.50's still a great price - in fact within 25c of what I paid for a SC DSONEi about 2 weeks ago (in a panic-buy situation)


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> PayPal can't acept my credit card because my bank denies it.



No way is my bank going to tell me what to spend _my_ money on - change banks.


----------



## Golin (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn, I was about to buy three too. Oh well, let's see what other retailers sell it for. It can't hurt to wait now.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

hunnymonster said:
			
		

> Overwhelming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically he's talking about a credit card; so they're only limiting where he can spend the credit _they've_ chosen to grant him.

Still a massive pain in the ass, though, and I'd switch myself.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, that's a wholly different case then. I assumed you didn't want to use Paypal because of security reasons. I didn't read about your bank denying the usage of Paypal in your other posts (could be my fault for not looking hard enough).


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoa whoa hold on, I SUBSCRIBED to the newsletter and got no message for the pre-orders opening up.

....SHIT, Gmail filtered it straight into spam! So much for a discount.
I'd rather wait for reviews anyway.

Edit: How long did the discount last? 12 hours? That's pretty bullshit all things considering.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

Wait so the normal price would be $37.50? Guess my $35 wasn't too off. 

Still don't have the cash.

@RupeeClock Well it was supposed to last for 100 people but was extended a bit.


----------



## iFish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wait!! when did the discount start!?!?!? i had no idea!!! didn't even last a full day?!?!? is that what costy annouched on the tempcast!?!?!? erg! i wanted this!! *cough*still gonna get it*cough*


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah he announced it yesterday at tempcast. It started about 5:30 p.m. GMT -10. (a.k.a. my time zone) It ended 7 a.m. something in my time zone. So about 14 hours?


----------



## redact (Apr 8, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> I am also happy that I got my order in, the price without the discount is still good!


not very different at all

at DX the iplayer was $35USD so i'd assume that their price would pretty much just match the current shoptemp price if they were still stocking flashcarts...

also, expect shops like realhotstuff to charge $50


----------



## Indie (Apr 8, 2010)

Would have been nice to get an email stating it had started. I got the email yesterday, but that said the price hadn't been determined yet. So in the course of 24 hours it went from that, to being on special discount, to not being on discount anymore? That's very disappointing that such a small window was given to the great users of the site. I feel especially bad for the users that weren't able to even check they email yesterday.


----------



## Spikey (Apr 8, 2010)

Indie said:
			
		

> Would have been nice to get an email stating it had started. I got the email yesterday, but that said the price hadn't been determined yet. So in the course of 24 hours it went from that, to being on special discount, to not being on discount anymore? That's very disappointing that such a small window was given to the great users of the site. I feel especially bad for the users that weren't able to even check they email yesterday.


It was mostly a special for the Tempcast. Which means anyone outside of the Tempcast knowing was a bonus for them.


----------



## redact (Apr 8, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Indie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i gave up listening to the tempcast live due to all the annoying pauses but due to my awesome timezone, i got in anyway :3


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

lolzed made a topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though he changed it so eh. Still can't afford it.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the discount. I ordered 2 for myself. I got it because it does pretty much all I want - music, games/emulation, and videos. Can't ask for more. 

By the way, when playing videos, does it behave exactly like the iPlayer? Such as, certain restrictions on the size of the video? I love the fact that I can just drag and drop avi videos and watch them on my DS. It'll be great when I go for road trips or commute.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 8, 2010)

I was lucky. I usually check the Temp every morning before school, I had just see the announcement when I was leaving. I was 10 minutes late for school pre-ordering it.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 8, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> lolzed made a topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people should thank me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway it would get public anyway,so I wrote it for the whole world to see.But then i decided on pre-ordering it...I got in anyway


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 8, 2010)

I ordered one with moneybookers but it's not showing up on my account?Is it possible to change payment type or should I just cancel it?


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 8, 2010)

I was just luck to see a post about it. I can't wait until i get it. GBA on the DSi XL here i come!


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa hold on, I SUBSCRIBED to the newsletter and got no message for the pre-orders opening up.
> 
> ....SHIT, Gmail filtered it straight into spam! So much for a discount.
> I'd rather wait for reviews anyway.
> ...



Same thing happened to me.
Never had it toss an email into spam if it didn't need it before.
Recoverd the emails, dont think I woulda noticed otherwise.

I think I'll wait for more info on it myself as well.
Though need to save up some cash anyways.

Ya, the 12 hour deal was kinda short.
Only seven or so bucks off though anyway and I'm sure they could only afford to have a short discount window anyway.

I hope the card gets an early review or something.


----------



## Indie (Apr 8, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Indie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for they mentioned the discount in the email, but then failed to tell us to be on the look out for it not being announced via another email and in the Tempcast.


----------



## deathking (Apr 8, 2010)

i didnt know there was a sale on
now ill wait for a review before buying


----------



## redact (Apr 8, 2010)

i don't think that you guys complaining about the small discount window realize that shoptemp lost out on over $1000 of profit on those supercards just to reward you for listening to the tempcast

instead of complaining you missed it, people who got it should be happy that costello and wang are so generous :3

edit: to reflect price change to $39.95


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i don't think that you guys complaining about the small discount window realize that shoptemp lost out on over $750 of profit on those supercards just to reward you for listening to the tempcast
> 
> instead of complaining you missed it, people who got it should be happy that costello and wang are so generous :3


*complain complain complain* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JK 

Not everyone who ordered listened to tempcast. 
If you read the SC2 topic by lolzed PV tells you how to pre-order one. In that topic I wrote 2 times at least that there is a limit as well. Oh and the price increase to $37.50 USD isn't really that bad considering I estimated $50. Stop complaining about missing it. I miss you-know-who redemptions all the time since they happen when I sleep. 

Wang = Supercard team product manager?


----------



## redact (Apr 8, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Wang = Supercard team product manager?


do you recall the name on your paypal receipt from shoptemp?

it's costello's friend and owner of shoptemp


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

Never ordered anything and I have been saying I'm broke on irc when tempcast was on and around here. 

I was guessing SC product manager since you mentioned SCDS2 and a guy I don't know together. Since there was a special deal.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw the thread here and pre-ordered the card.

I guess, though, if you sleep for 12 hours a day, and were asleep through the whole promotion period, then that would be a bit disappointing.

Hopefully there will be a coupon for GBA temp folks when it is released...

Here's hoping!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Couple of things to talk about folks. First off, the promotion period wasn't based around time, it was based around number of customers. After 100 customers it was to end. That could have taken 15 minutes or 15 days, there was no set time limit. However, ShopTemp then extended the period just a little bit longer to make up for downtimes while taking a loss on each extra cart sold.

However, ShopTemp was then contacted by the Supercard team, who have been pressured by other shops to stop the promotion immediately (thankfully this came after all of the 100 sales has come in, lucky for you folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). So even though the shop would have been absolutely fine keeping that deal going a bit longer, since the Supercard team had been good enough to give you guys the deal in the first place, it was only fair to comply with their request.

Which brings me to my second bit of news. The DSTWO has been raised to $39.95 USD. It's only a few dollars more and still much lower than the original projected price most had of $50 - $80. Again this was done in response to a Supercard team request worrying about demand exceeding production. ShopTemp is absolutely committed to giving you the best prices they can, and thanks for listening.


----------



## Golin (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, price fixing already? I gotta say that was quick, haha.

So does this means prices will go back down to say... $29.99 when supplies have stabilized?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

*sigh* Damn other shops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright $5 more than I was willing to pay for might be worth it. Yet again I don't have cash now.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Golin said:
			
		

> Wow, price fixing already? I gotta say that was quick, haha.
> 
> So does this means prices will go back down to say... $29.99 when supplies have stabilized?


It depends on what Supercard was offering for a stock price, but in theory yes, after a period of time ShopTemp could go back to a lower price point. Though this one isn't bad, I recall the days of new GBA flashcarts when carts would cost you $60 - $100. I don't miss those prices.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2010)

I think there should be a _secret discount code_ for GBAtemp regulars... (or at least a bulkrate discount)


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I think there should be a _secret discount code_ for GBAtemp regulars... (or at least a bulkrate discount)


The former should be passed by pm or emails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha too many of us buying them means gbatemp shoptemp loses money.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2010)

A _secret_ code wouldn't change anything since one of the other codes has been posted on a "deals-site" (can't remember the name) by one of our members and I'm positive that this will happen again, even with a _secret_ code.



			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Golin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And those carts were definitely the cheaper ones, I remember paying about 200 EUR per cart back in the days of Lik-Sang.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 8, 2010)

^^^^ 

Unless, you can somehow tie in your GBAtemp account when ordering so that the "secret code" would work.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> However, ShopTemp was then contacted by the Supercard team, who have been pressured by other shops to stop the promotion immediately (thankfully this came after all of the 100 sales has come in, lucky for you folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not surprising.  They must've seen their future sales going out the window with ShopTemp's great deal on the DSTWO.  However, given how much of the flashcart community reads or posts here, I think ShopTemp is going to put a serious dent in their future sales, regardless.


----------



## eponie (Apr 8, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> i didnt know there was a sale on
> now ill wait for a review before buying



same here.
Wasn't aware there's sale on DSTwo......
Now I'll wait for the review (1 month later?) + tempshop freeshipping (2~5 weeks) = about 2 months


----------



## Crasa (Apr 8, 2010)

heh, I put a dstwo in my basket yesterday and just bought it now(5 minutes ago), still got the 30$ price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I can still order more at 30$.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2010)

eponie said:
			
		

> deathking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still cheap, though.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 9, 2010)

Crasa said:
			
		

> heh, I put a dstwo in my basket yesterday and just bought it now(5 minutes ago), still got the 30$ price
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How, how?

I had it in my cart at the cheap rate, but it is no longer there.
I want to buy a couple for friends -- is there a way to get it back at the cheap rate?

Cookies? Web history?

Uh...


----------

